# acana and bloat?



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok so I have a 10 dollar coupon at petflow, so I was considering acana pacifica..for 59 dollars shipped. I saw on a GSD forum that it contains an ingredient likely to cause bloat. my first thought was citric acid, but i do not see any in there? What else could cause bloat?
Acana Pacifica - German Shepherd Dog Forums


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> Ok so I have a 10 dollar coupon at petflow, so I was considering acana pacifica..for 59 dollars shipped. I saw on a GSD forum that it contains an ingredient likely to cause bloat. my first thought was citric acid, but i do not see any in there? What else could cause bloat?
> Acana Pacifica - German Shepherd Dog Forums


Oh for goodness sake. 

THe OP wasn't even sure what the ingredient was. SHe was saying that she was AWARE of AN ingredient that may cause bloat if soaked. NOT that Acana Pacifica actually CONTAINED it. I believe what she was actually asking was WHAT the ingredient is and IF Acana Pacifica contained it. I believe you're correct about the citric acid. But I believe you misinterpreted the post.

Acana is solid. Give it a try if you want. 

And stop joining so many dang forums! They're just making you crazy! :tongue:


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

oh jeez...yes please, if this is not solid.....don't scare me like that! I am feeding my Great Dane (VERY prone to bloat) Acana and Orijen...and feeling good about it. Hopefully more will chime in telling us that there are no ingredients in Acana that cause bloat...................RIGHT PEOPLE? GAH!


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

LOL....Well alrighty then!!!....Happy turkey day by the way people!!!....LOL @stop joining so many dang forums to!!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

nupe said:


> LOL....Well alrighty then!!!....Happy turkey day by the way people!!!....LOL @stop joining so many dang forums to!!


too not to.....courtesy of second grade teachers everywhere
also I didn't join that forum....


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> too not to.....courtesy of second grade teachers everywhere
> also I didn't join that forum....


You're kidding right? That's the ultimate pot calling the kettle black...


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

meggels said:


> You're kidding right? That's the ultimate pot calling the kettle black...


nope ..........


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Where do you get off criticizing someone's spelling and grammar???? You really are a piece of work.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

And now in honor of the time of year, I'd like to say I'm thankful for RC. lol.

Really, I would't worry about this mystery, unidentified, unspecified ingredient that may or may exist...


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

meggels said:


> Where do you get off criticizing someone's spelling and grammar???? You really are a piece of work.


ok meg ......and thanks linsey  i thankful for you too!!! and meg too ...and mrs abbie crawford who liked her posts


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> ok meg ......and thanks linsey  i thankful for you too!!! and meg too ...and mrs abbie crawford who liked her posts


Ahem.... I even answered the question!!


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

lol.....good stuff...thanks guys!!!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Okay fine, I guess I am thankful for the entertainment he provides.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Stress is more likely to cause bloat than some random unnamed ingredient...

Not surprised that RC asked this though since camera lenses cause cancer :biggrin:


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

LOL...what the hell happened to this thread? None of that was even related to the "supposed ingredient in Acana that causes bloat"??? I don't even know what you guys are TALKING about??? LOL....thanksgiving, 2nd grade teachers, spelling and grammar....what. the. hell?

So what I get is that RC has joined too many forums and gets confused with too much mixed information....and that stress is more likely to cause bloat than an un-named ingredient in Acana... well isn't that useful info???


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

DogLuver said:


> LOL...what the hell happened to this thread? None of that was even related to the "supposed ingredient in Acana that causes bloat"??? I don't even know what you guys are TALKING about??? LOL....thanksgiving, 2nd grade teachers, spelling and grammar....what. the. hell?
> 
> So what I get is that RC has joined too many forums and gets confused with too much mixed information....and that stress is more likely to cause bloat than an un-named ingredient in Acana... well isn't that useful info???


a lot of people get mad when you even questionchampionpet food'squality..they are in denial because they don'twant to believe that their last saving grace in kibble is bad.
did misread the psot though...im ordering acana ina week or 2...excited to see how winston does on it!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

DogLuver said:


> LOL...what the hell happened to this thread? None of that was even related to the "supposed ingredient in Acana that causes bloat"??? I don't even know what you guys are TALKING about??? LOL....thanksgiving, 2nd grade teachers, spelling and grammar....what. the. hell?
> 
> So what I get is that RC has joined too many forums and gets confused with too much mixed information....and that stress is more likely to cause bloat than an un-named ingredient in Acana... well isn't that useful info???


But in reality, stress is in most cases the cause of bloat..There is nothing in Acana to cause bloat


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> a lot of people get mad when you even questionchampionpet food'squality..they are in denial because they don'twant to believe that their last saving grace in kibble is bad.
> did misread the psot though...im ordering acana ina week or 2...excited to see how winston does on it!


I don't think that is what happened in this thread, no one got mad, or was in denial because you questioned champion foods.

I'm glad you misread the post though, I wouldn't be impressed to hear that there WAS an ingredient in Acana foods that causes bloat! 

Good luck with Acana, my boys do well on it, and it's gotta be the only food that they LOVE the flavors (even more than Orijen).


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Thread delivers! Carry on.


----------

